# Hello There!



## SarahY

Hello Everyone!

I've had pet mice for a number of years now and currently I have two beautiful black and tan broken does. I've decided I'd like to breed and show black eyed cream satins, so I'm spending the next couple of months putting the mousery together and making and furnishing all my boxes, then I'll be all ready to find my first breeding trio! I'm very excited and have been researching madly for the last few months. Anyway, this looked like a really nice and friendly forum so I decided to actually join rather than just haunt like normal lol. I look forward to getting to know you all and welcome any advice about BEC breeding specifically - all of the best books in my collection were written before the ce gene was discovered 

Sarah.


----------



## Angelmouse

Hey welcome, yeh we are all okay none of us bite :lol: 
We all love our mice and enjoy breeding, there are alot of experienced people on here with lots of advise to give  Where are you from?


----------



## dangermouse

hiya


----------



## Ruthy

Boo!


----------



## SarahC

Hi,nice to see someone else using their vivid imaginations to come up with a name.The person who goes by the name of mousebreeder on this forum breeds and shows (successfully)cream satins.She's working away for a few days,back by the weekend though.


----------



## Loganberry

Hello SarahY! If you're going to go into a specific variety i take it you're going to show as well, which is excellent. Not that i'm prone to jumping to conclusions or anything  Mousebreeder is your girl, as SarahC says!


----------



## SarahY

Thanks everyone! Yes, I am hoping to show (need to get a car first though - I don't think the mice will enjoy going to them on my motorbike LOL). Cait has already been extremely helpful and kind, and it's so nice to see experienced breeders being so supportive of newbies.

Sarah x


----------



## Cait

Hi Sarah, nice to see you here  (and just so everyone knows, Sarah chose cream satins before she knew I bred them lol - she lives about 45 minutes from me). It'll be nice to see another new face at a show!


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi Sarah, Welcome to the forum, i hope you find it usefull and we look foward to hearing all about your mousery etc.


----------



## SarahY

*Waves to Cait*

Thank you, Dom 

Sarah x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Welcome


----------



## XxFaexX

hey...

Sorry took me so long to welcome you but doms been hogging the pc! lol


----------

